# Does my site reflect my style?



## Authorized (Aug 11, 2011)

Would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks in advance.   Authorized Photography - Clark Barron - Wedding and Senior Portrait Photographer in Gadsden, AL


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a look, but I'm not really sure how to answer. I don't look at it and think the site style and photographs are a juxtaposition of two wildly different things, so I guess it does.


----------

